

IE users advised to switch until a serious security flaw fixed - nootopian
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7784908.stm

======
Skeletor
These and other exploits are well known to most programmers trying to build
secure browser applications in the medical and secure document fields. I've
heard of a security company that has built their own special one-use browser
to try and get IE users to access their services with anything other than IE.

